# The Color Red



## danalec99




----------



## anua




----------



## simnine

first time fooling around with night photography


----------



## LaFoto

"Red" is another nice new theme!
So I went through my albums of the past 3 years and came up with these:


----------



## terri

Edited due to broken link


----------



## usdmEJ

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Alison




----------



## sabman

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Slowboat

Canon EOS 10D ,Canon EF 28mm f/1.8 USM 
0.60s f/2.8 at 28.0mm iso100


----------



## vonnagy




----------



## danalec99

Edited due to broken link


----------



## ats

Edited due to broken link


----------



## molested_cow




----------



## ats

I really like this one alot !


----------



## molested_cow

ats said:
			
		

> I really like this one alot !



That's a baby pineapple.


----------



## Studio Rhoad

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Red Silence

I really like the Salt a pepper picture, it looks like it should be an add for a resturaunt or something.







Edit:  If I can ever make this url work -_-


----------



## Grosh

forty friday at the beach:







some red filter shots:

squirrel:







cannon:







cliff:


----------



## Vestal

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Studio Rhoad

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Shutterbug

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Studio Rhoad

linky no worky.


----------



## Vestal

Studio Rhoad, it's a pomegranite, that had been drying out for a year when I took the photo.


----------



## simnine

This is not a very good picture. It is kinda gross too, but it does fit the theme.

There was a party happening at my house one night. The theme was god/godess. I was Generic Evil God. Anyway... I was doing my thing and dancing like a drunken madman and noticed that my foot felt a little off. I look to see a shard of glass embedded into my foot. I hobble to my room, dripping blood all the way there, and manage to prop my foot up over a paper plate. I dig the glass out with my fingers and took a photo of it. Then I wrapped my foot up in a bandana and danced the night away. I couldn't walk for the next 3 days...


----------



## Grosh

gotta love getting drunk  :cheers:   uke-rig:


----------



## pilgrim




----------



## Lungfarmer




----------



## Tenerife

See more on:

http://www.knmultimedia.com/model/sarah-red/sarah_en_red.htm

Regards from Tenerife
Klaus


----------



## anua




----------



## Corry

Anua, I think you have a photo for just about every theme!


----------



## jadin

core_17 said:
			
		

> Anua, I think you have a photo for just about every theme!



Not just a photo, but a great photo.


----------



## bshearer

Edited due to broken link


----------



## bshearer

What no comments?
I seem to have a real nack for posting images, that end up being the last picture posted...

Are my images that bad?


----------



## photogoddess

bshearer said:
			
		

> What no comments?
> I seem to have a real nack for posting images, that end up being the last picture posted...
> 
> Are my images that bad?



No - they aren't bad at all. This is the Theme forum. Usually people post things for comment in the Photo for Critique sections when they want comments.  That said... Nice work!


----------



## jadin

Photo theme posts rarely get comments, use the critique gallery to get the most.


----------



## conch

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Aga




----------



## LittleMan

Edited due to broken link


----------



## LaFoto

This theme is already there! I'll go find it for you in the vaults - I think I have a contribution to make to "red", too.


----------



## LaFoto

It wasn't even far down in the vaults: still on this page, LittleMan...


----------



## LittleMan

LaFoto said:
			
		

> It wasn't even far down in the vaults: still on this page, LittleMan...



ahhh...... Shoot.... I thought I looked... I'm stupid..... :?


----------



## Lorilye




----------



## CrazyAva

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Trombone

i have no such thing as a favorite color, but "red" means a lot to me:













Peace,
Trombone


----------



## Ivana again

Trombone I love your pics!


----------



## Lula

Edited due to broken link


----------



## pyagid

a couple i took last winter


----------



## pyagid

and playing in photoshop with the filters.  With a picture of a rose i took
*Link gone *

and the original of the rose
*Link gone *


----------



## LittleMan

Edited due to broken link


----------



## littlemama

Edited due to broken link


----------



## littlemama

oops...still figuring out this forum thing...


----------



## jbnhl

New Orleans

http://home.comcast.net/~wvvwvvw/IMAG0020.JPG


----------



## SQ Bimmer

Anyone here familiar with Venetian Plaster?

800x600
http://www.sqbimmer.com/gallery/albums/venetian_plaster/venetian_plaster_red_04.sized.jpg


----------



## PhotoDrenaline

[/IMG] 





[/IMG] 





[/IMG] 





[/IMG] 





[/IMG] 

What do you think guys?


----------



## Sergiozal

Metallic red 1





Abstract Macrophotography


----------



## siv

Sergiozal said:
			
		

> Metallic red 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abstract Macrophotography


i love this


----------



## Sergiozal

Thanks Siv,
This was actually one of my very first abstract attempts.
Some more will come up


----------



## Riggs

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Corry




----------



## Sergiozal

Edited due to broken link


----------



## chloey

Here is my contribution


----------



## PrecociousEmber




----------



## PrecociousEmber

aaand... some more.


----------



## Sergiozal

PrecociousEmber: I can't see any of the pictures you posted.
Perhaps it is because the site thety are hosted


----------



## LaFoto

Funny: Denyze's photos don't link. They are there when you go to them via properties! And I've only seen one, but that alone makes me wish we could see them ALL here right away: it is beautiful. And very RED (fitting ).

Editing in:
Funny, now that I have posted my post, the one that I "called up" through the properties DOES show - to me at least.... this is weird.


----------



## PrecociousEmber

hmm... i can see them all. they're not all hosted in the same place. so i'll have to go see what works. let me know when/if you can see any of them and let me know which picture it is. sorry, guys. 

edit: can you see other people's photos that are hosted on photobucket? pb usually works. if so, i'll use my photos hosted there.


----------



## PrecociousEmber

polllllen!


----------



## Sergiozal

Hey precocious, now it worked 
I like you "macro" approach and it seems that you like red...
Good shots!


----------



## PrecociousEmber

heh well thanks. no, actually. red is just everywhere.


----------



## LaFoto

*No more links *

Any time this situation presents itself in front of me, I have to think of this very theme thread . So for once I had to grab my camera and capture this scene through the windscreen AND POST IT TO THIS THEME-THREAD, too!


----------



## shoedumas

Here's my contribution to the colour red:


----------



## jocose




----------



## tmpadmin

My red


----------



## Islair

You ask for red?  I'll give you red!


----------



## icassell




----------



## JAFO28




----------



## icassell

Beautiful!  One of these days I'm going to try some drops ...


----------



## DragonHeart




----------



## Rob_W




----------



## sheltiefan




----------



## sojourn

Snapdragon:







Lycoris radiata:







Parrot Tulip:


----------



## TM4RT

Album: 7 Colors/7 Days


----------



## MSnowy




----------



## sheltiefan




----------



## jtee




----------



## mishele




----------



## JustinZ850

F430 by JustinZ850, on Flickr


----------



## mishele




----------



## JustinZ850

Bright Red by JustinZ850, on Flickr


----------



## DragginJoker

IMG_3116.jpg by DragginJoker, on Flickr


----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## Buckster

1.





2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.





9.





10.


----------



## LaFoto

3277_SigsarveStrand_wsz-frame von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




0161_BurgsvikHamn_wsz-frame von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




2445_StentågetDerSteinzug_wsz-frame von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




3197_DalhemHesselbyMuseumsbahn_wsz-frame von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




3085_Klinteklinten_wsz-frame von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




070_Hull-Warehouse18_PeaseWarehouse von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




457_ManchesterCathedral von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




032_KonyaSelimiyeMosque von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## pez




----------



## JustinZ850

Standing Alone by JustinZ850, on Flickr


----------



## Seefutlung




----------



## greyelm




----------



## Beav

Selective VW by AllmarkPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## bobnr32

2012 07 15_3697b by bob8952, on Flickr


----------



## bentcountershaft

Spirit of Jefferson and Riverfront 203a by bentcountershaft, on Flickr


----------



## R3d

Rusted Stripes by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Rusted Mining Equipment by R3d Baron, on Flickr


----------



## Arpeggio9

^ No editing done to make it that way. It was dark and there were red lights underneath the plant.


----------



## Photographiend




----------



## mishele

IMG_3650-1 - Copy by Mishele21, on Flickr


----------



## Buckster

mishele said:


> IMG_3650-1 - Copy by Mishele21, on Flickr


Beautiful!  Have to ask for the benefit of another conversation here on TPF: Is this the result of a computerized trigger/dripper aparatus, or sheer luck?


----------



## mishele

Computer trigger.....:blushing:


----------



## djim

NSX-T by Djimphotoworks, on Flickr




Flat Red M3 by Djimphotoworks, on Flickr


----------



## jaomul




----------



## jaomul




----------



## djim

Red Pedals by Djimphotoworks, on Flickr


----------



## pixmedic

Red Rocket!


----------



## R3d

Red by R3d Baron, on Flickr


----------



## BuS_RiDeR

My Contribution to "the Color Red" theme... Photo title is "Snacks".






And some Coke...


----------



## bentcountershaft




----------



## mishele




----------



## jaomul




----------



## jaomul

lots of red by jaomul, on Flickr


----------



## LaFoto

263_ParkingAreaArlingtonCemetary von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## Arpeggio9




----------



## jaomul

made red by jaomul, on Flickr


----------



## Tuffythepug




----------



## TATTRAT




----------



## Tuffythepug




----------



## Tuffythepug




----------



## TATTRAT




----------



## Tuffythepug

KNOCKER...


----------



## Mr_Mac




----------



## ceeboy14

1963 Split Window 'Vette


----------



## TATTRAT




----------



## snowbear

cmw3_d40_peppers by cmwrenn3, on Flickr


----------



## limr

Day 230 - Redscale lamp by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## limr

Day 125 - Park by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## snowbear

cmw3_d40_stop-no-stop by cmwrenn3, on Flickr


----------



## oldhippy




----------



## oldhippy

Just for fun


----------



## snowbear

cmw3_d40_red_leaves by cmwrenn3, on Flickr


----------



## limr

Red geranium by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## limr

And



Times square flag 1 by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## limr

Okay one more, because I'm bored at work:



Birdhouse by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## oldhippy

Tour Bus


----------



## Vince.1551

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## d1984

P8270010 by davno22, on Flickr


----------



## keyseddie

Olives and poppies, Tuscany, 2011. Posted this in my intro.


----------



## keyseddie

Every picture tells a story, right? After ingesting some questionable aioli at a restaurant in Marseille, I got violently ill and tried to sleep in my room after. Had to rush to the bathroom and didn't quite make it. I tore the red sheets off my bed, knocking my camera to the floor as it took this pic. The gold was on the sheets. The title should say it all.
Shart, Marseille, 2004.


----------



## keyseddie

What's that &#8203 under my pic? I haven't posted for a while.


----------



## oldhippy




----------



## LaFoto

0696_Lummelundagrottan_wsz-frame by Corinna-Fotos, on Flickr


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## CherylL

I tried shooting this geranium over a few days trying to get the texture without the red glare.  This one I settled on:





RedFlower2 by Cheryl3001, on Flickr


A tree frog took up residence in a birdhouse:




FrogBirdhouse by Cheryl3001, on Flickr


----------



## LaFoto

0160_Lisbon_Street by Corinna-Fotos, on Flickr


----------



## oldhippy

La plume


----------



## limr

Red bike by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## keyseddie

That's cool limr! A red bus in Boston.


----------



## limr

Danke


----------



## LaFoto

0140_12-June_Chicago by Corinna-Fotos, on Flickr


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## chris foxe




----------



## mishele




----------



## snowbear




----------



## sleist




----------



## snowbear




----------



## Philmar




----------



## Philmar

Red Dao woman - Sapa, Vietnam by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Cyclo-rickshaw drivers await fares in the rain - Beijing by Phil Marion, on Flickr




flamingo in Laguna Colorado - Bolivian altiplano by Phil Marion, on Flickr




young girl happy to be photographed by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

ample manequin - Liberia, Costa Rica by Phil Marion, on Flickr




cow heads - souq of Meknes, Morocco by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Flower salesman - Chichicastenango market by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Sea lions rest on a buoy near Juneau, Alaska by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Smiling aliens - Jay Pritzker bandshell, Chicago by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Tai chi - Shanghai by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Havana, Cuba by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## LaFoto

I do like the Smiling Aliens, but I certainly do not like the sight of the cow heads...


----------



## oldhippy

Fire on a hill top


----------



## sashbar




----------



## sashbar

Philmar said:


> Havana, Cuba by Phil Marion, on Flickr



I spent probably an hour on Phil Marion Flickr. Simply amazing.


----------



## sashbar




----------



## sashbar




----------



## Gary A.

sashbar said:


> Philmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Havana, Cuba by Phil Marion, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I spent probably an hour on Phil Marion Flickr. Simply amazing.
Click to expand...

I think his last name isn't Marion ... but rather Maestro.


----------



## oldhippy

DSC_2440-Edit-Edit-Edit (1024x819) by oldhippy.ed39, on Flickr


----------



## pixmedic

DSC_1960 by pixmedic, on Flickr


----------



## LaFoto

Rot_Tulpen by Corinna-Fotos, on Flickr




Rot_Beeren by Corinna-Fotos, on Flickr




Rot_TänzerVenezuela by Corinna-Fotos, on Flickr




Rot_HamburgerHausfassade by Corinna-Fotos, on Flickr




Rot_TürKötschach by Corinna-Fotos, on Flickr




Rot_SchwedischeKlotür by Corinna-Fotos, on Flickr




Rot_Feuerwerk2 by Corinna-Fotos, on Flickr




Rot_Feuerwerk1 by Corinna-Fotos, on Flickr


----------



## pixmedic

DSC_0270-1 by pixmedic, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Aftermath of a funeral ceremonial water buffalo sacrifice - Tana Toraja, Sulawesi, Indonesia by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## JoeW

Arlington National Cemetery after Christmas wreaths have been laid and a December snow has fallen.  These 3 pictures were taken in Section 60 (which is where the dead from Iraq and Afghanistan are buried).


----------



## Philmar

Bahia Drake, Costa Rica by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## bribrius

sashbar said:


> Philmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Havana, Cuba by Phil Marion, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I spent probably an hour on Phil Marion Flickr. Simply amazing.
Click to expand...

That is why i nominated him. We have a few great shooters on this site that often go unnoticed.  In his case, he travels a lot. which sure helps.


----------



## Philmar

Watching the day go by at Chinatown's Buddha Tooth Relic Temple - Singapore by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Ron Evers




----------



## Philmar

keep warm lil fella ^^
If it's as cold there as it is here... - 21*C


----------



## Philmar

Detail of a colourful colonial building in Chinatown - Singapore by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## sashbar




----------



## luckychucky

I like second hand stores.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Philmar

Balloon festival - Gatineau, Quebec by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Tori gates of Fushimi Inari Shrine - Kyoto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## sashbar




----------



## limr

Welcome by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

sashbar said:


> View attachment 96526



great composition.....looks like a phone booth following someone up the stairs


----------



## Philmar

Fire hydrant in front of Canada&#x27;s Parliament Hill by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Casino neon sign detail - Las Vegas by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## sashbar

Philmar said:


> sashbar said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 96526
> 
> 
> 
> 
> great composition.....looks like a phone booth following someone up the stairs
Click to expand...


Thanks!  Here is  *London Falling*


----------



## funwitha7d

love the phone booths from sashbar above, wow great timing, right place at the right time

v-red berries


----------



## otherprof

anua said:


>


----------



## Philmar

doors, San Francisco by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Local tourists taking in the view from Borodubur Temple - Yogyakarta, Java Indonesia by Phil Marion, on Flickr





Kyoto shrine by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Totem carving park near Niagara gorge by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Spadina Avenue pigeon by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Annex living by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Detail of roof at Chinatown&#x27;s Buddha Tooth Relic Temple - Singapore by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Elgin Theatre - Doors Open 2015 by Phil Marion, on Flickr




#519 - la ville de Quebec by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## oldhippy




----------



## Philmar

4 1/2 Door number - Leslieville by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## sashbar




----------



## oldhippy

Evening Rose


----------



## sashbar




----------



## Dagwood56




----------



## Philmar

Chinese fabric - up close by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## sashbar




----------



## Dagwood56




----------



## Philmar

Caribana - Caribbean street parade, Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Elgin Theatre - Doors Open 2015 by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## sashbar




----------



## zombiesniper

redfire by seastud, on Flickr


----------



## luckychucky

fire in the hole!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Philmar

Paris patio - L&#x27;Entracte by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Amsterdam street sign by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Tired tourist at the Forbidden Palace by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Reveler at Caribana Parade by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## oldhippy

Giving me the look


----------



## DriedStrawbery

Bee-MW


----------



## jcdeboever

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## sashbar




----------



## snowbear

DC Fire/EMS Engine 16 and Medic 5; 17th St at New York Ave NW




cmw3_SMG_DCFD by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr


----------



## oldhippy




----------



## sashbar




----------



## sashbar




----------



## Philmar

Forbidden City, Beijing by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Clowns killing time before the parade by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Filipino Marching Band in Santa Claus parade by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## CherylL

jcdeboever said:


> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk



This at first looked like a split screen image.  I alternated looking at the left and then to the right and back to the left.  Both sides have balance and interest.


----------



## Philmar

Inside the Theatro Municipal do Rio de Janeiro by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## snowbear

cmw3_d40_000094 by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Colonial architecture of Pelourinho, Salvador by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Bearing a cross for Semana Santa in Antigua, Guatemala by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Latte enjoying the snow by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## pez




----------



## Philmar

Victoria Day fireworks - Kew Beach by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Streetcar washroom for TTC at new Leslie Barns - Doors Open Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## waday

Red Seats by Wade, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Smiling aliens - Jay Pritzker bandshell, Chicago by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Sodium, then imodium by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## Philmar

Teatro La Fenice di Venezia opera house - Venezia Venice, Italy by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

TTC streetcars at Russell Carhouse, Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr




The cleanup of Marty Millionaire by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## Philmar

Forbidden City - Beijing by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Rajastani camel herder&#x27;s wife at the Pushkar Camel Fair - Rajastan, India by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Colorful Rajastani folkloric dance - Pushkar Camel Fair by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever

Nikon Coolpix P7100


----------



## Gary A.

Red Shoes


----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## Philmar

Holy mackerel! Look how the red snapper is crammed in like sardines - Casablanca port, Morocco by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Long exposure with vertical motion abstract of red glass: Artist Dale Chihuly - Royal Ontario Museum, Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## flosphotos

the last picture is spectacular 


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## Philmar

Govt. of Canada: Parliament buildings - Ottawa by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Fresh seafood at the port of Essaouira, Morocco by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Frosty maple leaf by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

@Philmar, Your photos are consistently among the absolute best posted on the forum. I think many people miss the wonderful work submitted here in the lesser viewed portions of the forum. Nice set!


----------



## jcdeboever

Dean_Gretsch said:


> @Philmar, Your photos are consistently among the absolute best posted on the forum. I think many people miss the wonderful work submitted here in the lesser viewed portions of the forum. Nice set!



I don't miss a beat of his, just follow him. He may be the best on here in my opinion.


----------



## Philmar

thanks guys!!!


----------



## Philmar

Red buggy - Colonia de Sacremento, Uruguay by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Peeb

Plastic road-side reflector, circa 1978


----------



## Philmar

Okunoin cemetery of Koyasan - Japan by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Market day - Todos Santos , Guatemala by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Frankinfuji

At the Bangkok Motor Show


----------



## PhotoriousMe




----------



## waday




----------



## Dean_Gretsch

1 Red Monster


 
2 Red Chevy


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## Antarctican




----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## snowbear

DSC_7018.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## oldhippy

Gypsy Firelight





DSC_3864-Edit-Edit2222 by ed brown, on Flickr


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## Peeb

hibiscus macro shot by Peeb-USA, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## yamaha pat

Bath 10 cents. Clean water extra.


----------



## Derrel

iPhone SE image, 12 MP, lightly edited and then down-sized in Lightroom. From yesterday.


----------



## jcdeboever

XT2, Tair 11A 135mm 2.8. Custom Velvia simulation.


----------



## jcdeboever

Elf. XT2, Tair 11A 135mm 2.8. Custom Velvia simulation.


----------



## Philmar

Early morning alm seeking monks on U Bein Bridge - Amarpura, Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr




School kids at remote school - Rakhine province, Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Novice monk rests on a firetruck during alms seeking - Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr





the tension mounts........ZZZZZ by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## yamaha pat




----------



## Philmar

Family descending the viewing tower of the Mandalay Royal Palace - Mandalay, Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Shoe locker at Buddhist temple - Mandalay  Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## robinchun

Robin


----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## Philmar

Detail of Ananda Temple - Old Bagan, Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr





Window - Old Bagan by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## Dean_Gretsch

1 Cardinal



 2 Raspberry and Coconut Pastry


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Nice vivid colors in that one Gary


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Great silhouette.


----------



## AlanKlein

Pals by Alan Klein, on Flickr


----------



## Peeb

Nandinas in ice by Peeb-OK, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Winter Stations - Woodbine Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Philmar

Winter Stations - Woodbine Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Detail of Ananda Temple - Old Bagan, Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## fishing4sanity




----------



## RowdyRay




----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Red mite on granite


----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## Philmar

Painters paintimg - San Miguel de Allende, Mexico by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## Fujidave

Tulip by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Agriculture 1 by Dave, on Flickr




Agriculture 2 by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Agriculture 3 by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Bright Red by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Ladybird by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Canada Day fireworks - Woodbine Beach by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Jeff15




----------



## Philmar

Caribana parade - Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## Philmar

Detail of the Lama Buddhist Temple - Beijing by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Forbidden City, Beijing by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Old antique red wood door - Shibham, Yemen by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

ox cart detail, Costa Rica by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Peeb

Red, Yellow, Green by Peeb is OK, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Flowering stem of an agave plant in the Cuchumatanes mountains by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Tori gates of Fushimi Inari Shrine - Kyoto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Stuck...frozen....mired in ice by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Marching band at Santa Claus Parade - Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Fall colours by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## pez

Philmar said:


> Marching band at Santa Claus Parade - Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr



Awesome


----------



## Philmar

Chair backs - Museo de Artes Decorativas by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## sleist




----------



## Philmar

Leuty Lifeguard Station by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## johngpt

red vine contre-jour 

.


----------



## Philmar

Chureito Pagoda - Fujiyoshida, Japan by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

I like those patterns Phil.


----------



## johngpt

99,999

.


----------



## Philmar

A flower grows in Hanoi by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## Richard Hutchings




----------



## johngpt

Richard Hutchings said:


> View attachment 171198


Marvelous image Richard.


----------



## johngpt

santa fe ristra

.


----------



## Philmar

Java is always quick with his opinion about the Winter Stations beach art by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## crf8

Some kind of a plant, you’ll have to ask my wife...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Philmar

Aftermath of a funeral ceremonial water buffalo sacrifice - Tana Toraja, Sulawesi, Indonesia by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Richard Hutchings

johngpt said:


> Richard Hutchings said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 171198
> 
> 
> 
> Marvelous image Richard.
Click to expand...

Thank you John.

And I now know what a ristra is! Nice shot.


----------



## Philmar

Melting ice chunk crushes lifebuoy stand - Balmy Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## johngpt

georgia o'keefe museum

.


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## Philmar

window - mud adobe house in Yemen by Phil Marion (173 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## danbob6




----------



## danbob6




----------



## danbob6




----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## Philmar

Why sit when you can stand? by Phil Marion (173 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

stripes

.


----------



## Photo Lady

View attachment 174623


----------



## johngpt

taking the red-eye

.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## Philmar

Streetcar in TTC Leslie Street Barn- Toronto by Phil Marion (176 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Winter red - Lake Ontario and Kew Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion (176 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

me and mike in 1991

.


----------



## Philmar

Streetcar in TTC Leslie Street Barn- Toronto by Phil Marion (176 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

wasn't on the menu

.


----------



## Philmar

Toraja elder in traditional dress attending wake ceremony - Tana Toraja, Sulawesi Indonesia by Phil Marion (176 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Walking out the back door of work back in 2012.




leavin'

.


----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## johngpt

Photo Lady said:


> View attachment 181369 View attachment 181370


Photo Lady these are great!
BTW, what's your name?


----------



## Photo Lady

johngpt said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 181369 View attachment 181370
> 
> 
> 
> Photo Lady these are great!
> BTW, what's your name?
Click to expand...

Thank you..my name is Elizabeth


----------



## GimmeAnother1

Since Halloween around the corner...


----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## johngpt

red bridge

.


----------



## Derrel




----------



## Derrel




----------



## gk fotografie

Derrel said:


> View attachment 181817



Very cool! This reminds me of the mid-70s, in combination with Agfa O81 graphic film and color filters, among other things, I 've made and sold many of this type of photographic work. I've largely been able to finance my study as a professional photographer with it.


----------



## Derrel

Yes, a sort of 1970s psychedelic look is exactly what I was going for. This is a color gradient applied in Photoshop. This photo was made with a zoom lens which we shipped across the continent, from tpf member to tpf member. It was part of the second or third incarnation of what we called lens across America.


----------



## mishele

Derrel said:


> View attachment 181817


Love it!!! 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## johngpt

reflected fence in quarter panel

One of our coworkers was parking his red auto just outside the back window so I had to go try for a photo (back in 2013).


----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## Philmar

Photographing the 2019 polar vortex over Lake Ontario - Toronto by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Yet another Monday, bloody Monday - Tokyo by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Photo Lady

Philmar said:


> wow mint~~~
> 
> 
> Photographing the 2019 polar vortex over Lake Ontario - Toronto by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## Philmar

Tragedy strikes - Woodbine Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Photo Lady said:


> View attachment 182810


That open panel is great, especially with it being in the palm of her hand!


----------



## johngpt

Philmar said:


> Tragedy strikes - Woodbine Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


One organism's tragedy is another's serendipity, eh?


----------



## johngpt

red yucca specular highlights

.


----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## Derrel

Nikon D2x, 200mm VR


----------



## Philmar

Tourist at Angkor Wat, Cambodia by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## Philmar

Château de Versailles, near Paris by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

blizzard

.


----------



## Tropicalmemories

Red silk


----------



## Photo Lady

[/ATTACH]


----------



## Philmar

Inside the Theatro Municipal do Rio de Janeiro by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Tiled sidewalk in Rio de Janiero by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Philmar said:


> Tiled sidewalk in Rio de Janiero by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


Phil, this  is sublime.


----------



## johngpt

.


----------



## johngpt

A version of it after Snapseed, for the Flickr group Sliders Sunday back in 2014.




tableau on the table

.


----------



## Derrel

Here is a softball shot from 2005 using the Nikon D2x in its high-speed crop mode, which is 6.7 megapixels with a 2.0 crop factor. Instead of using the full DX sensor and  getting 12.2 megapixels, at a top firing rate of 5.0 fps, HSC mode gave 6.7 megapixels at 8.2 fps, which back in 2005 was considered quite amazing.


----------



## johngpt

Derrel said:


> Here is a softball shot from 2005 using the Nikon D2x in its high-speed crop mode, which is 6.7 megapixels with a 2.0 crop factor. Instead of using the full DX sensor and  getting 12.2 megapixels, at a top firing rate of 5.0 fps, HSC mode gave 6.7 megapixels at 8.2 fps, which back in 2005 was considered quite amazing.
> 
> View attachment 184885


This has held up well over the 11 years. I think in '05 I was using the Olympus E-1. I think it was ~8 mp and 6 fps? It's been so long I've forgotten. Nowhere near the image quality of the D2X.


----------



## Derrel

I remember the Olympus E1. It had a non interchangeable but very good quality zoom lens. The above softball photo was made with the 70 to 200 F / 2.8 VR,(@ 175mm at f/4 at ISO 640 ) the first one, the lens that was so good on low to medium resolution  DX sensors. That lens had quite a skinny barrel, and  was amazing on DX... but it was not that good once we hit 24 megapixels on full frame. Even stopped down to F 7.1 on the 24-megapixel D3x, the corners showed softening, and after about sixteen years of good service,I was forced to sell it. I paid $1,695 for it the very week it was released, and after 16 years I got $1,000 from selling it. The lens was really amazing for its time, but the skinny barrel was not up to the task of covering full-frame.

To replace this 70 to 200 I bought the fairly uncommon 80-200 f/ 2.8 AF - S, which had been designed for film, and which performed much better on a larger sensor.


----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## Ian Surita

Red Pepper past its sell by date


----------



## stk




----------



## Photo Lady

stk said:


> View attachment 185491


looks so scary for him.. and me... but it is a great great photo.


----------



## stk

Photo Lady said:


> stk said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 185491
> 
> 
> 
> looks so scary for him.. and me... but it is a great great photo.
Click to expand...

It's a girl, so no danger...


----------



## Photo Lady

stk said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stk said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 185491
> 
> 
> 
> looks so scary for him.. and me... but it is a great great photo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a girl, so no danger...
Click to expand...

after I wrote this I thought..hmmm that could be a girl....


----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## johngpt

Ian Surita said:


> Red Pepper past its sell by date
> View attachment 184925


Excellent image.


----------



## johngpt

stk said:


> View attachment 185491


Well caught.


----------



## johngpt

color my world

I've used this in the blue theme also. Maybe I'll use it in the green and yellow threads too!


----------



## Derrel




----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## johngpt

Derrel said:


> View attachment 185992


Redhead, shirt, and on the camera strap!
Cool trifecta.

Oh wait. The Manfrotto emblem too.
Is there a word like trifecta for four?
Quadfecta.
Gotta be quadfecta...


----------



## Derrel

Quadfecta.  I  like that!


----------



## Derrel

Nikon D1h, 2.7 megapixel, 100 -300 f/5.6
Ai-s lens at f5.6 in macro mode.


----------



## johngpt

autumn pear

.


----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## johngpt

call box

.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

A Summer's Promise


----------



## Gardyloo




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## CherylL

Red by Cheryl, on Flickr


----------



## Derrel




----------



## Photo Lady

Derrel said:


> View attachment 196145


Wow this photo screams emotion


----------



## Philmar

Is life a dead-end street? - Tommy Thompson Park by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Space Face




----------



## Philmar

Adding decorative embellishment to the village - Rajastan, India by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Winter Stations - Woodbine Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Space Face




----------



## Gardyloo




----------



## Philmar

Morning stretch by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Derrel




----------



## Pixeldawg1

Lady in Red, Florence, Italy. Hand held.


----------



## Space Face




----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Maybe macro isn't meant for our food...it doesn't look so appealing up close, does it?


----------



## Space Face

Oh, I think it does, nice and juicy.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Milkweed beetle


----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## Philmar

GM9A8079 by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Space Face




----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## Joel Bolden

One of two round barns in Pennsylvania; this is the Neff Barn located in Centre Hall, the other is down around Gettysburg.  Constructed around 1910. Minolta Dynax 7/ Kodak Gold200.


----------



## mjcmt




----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## zulu42




----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## Photo Lady

Photo Lady said:


> View attachment 201951


----------



## Philmar

Abstract of shuttered store - Progreso, Mexico by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## TATTRAT




----------



## Philmar

After the sacrifice the water buffalo are then skinned, gutted and butchered for food for guests. by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## TATTRAT

NCL Breakaway 2020 Western Caribbean by Jono Kenyon, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Old red wooden church - St. Peter&#x27;s Episcopal Church in Seward, Alaska by Phil Marion (187 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## TATTRAT

Bandaloop Sky Dancers by Jono Kenyon, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Private viewing.... by Phil Marion (203 million views), on Flickr


----------



## VidThreeNorth

*Sumac in the Fall*

Sumac are fairly common in the Toronto area, but I suspect that there has been some human intervention in their distribution.  I think that if I asked the Works Department or maybe the Parks Department, I might find that one or the other has done some deliberate propagation of the plants, perhaps in the loose sense or maybe even the strict sense.  I have seen them in places where there is no obvious source, and yet located in a convenient spot by the side of a road, where the city would benefit by their presence.  To me that seems potentially deliberate.  I don't know any reason to not want them around, so I certainly do not mind them.

In the Fall, they add to the colours as their leaves turn bright and then dark red.  When they drop, I do not think that they degrade or decompose quickly, but being small, they probably wash away without creating problems. [_2022-10-20 added "degrade"_]

Panasonic Lumix GF3, Yongnuo 42.5mm F1.7 lens.  No adjustments, just resized.


----------

